

Techies reject coasts for 'Silicon Prairie' - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/07/16/silicon.prairie/index.html?hpt=C1

======
wglb
Well, if it were the prairie between Havre and Browning on US2, I would be all
over that. Kansas seems to have no mountains.

